

Degrading Script Tags - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/degrading-script-tags/

======
ars
Interesting, but honestly - not that useful. Also very very hard to read. He
writes very concise, and if you don't follow very carefully you'll get totally
lost.

A hint: The functionality that he wants does not exist, so he's adding code to
make it work.

What he's not doing is explaining some nuance of script tags.

